# Un-Hedgie Related Craigslist Rescue: Tampa Fla



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

This add just broke my heart. If anyone in Tampa, Fl can rescue one of these babies... We need to get them out of this. 

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/pet/3186022195.html


----------

